# Подскажите (помогите), поясница болит и сил больше нет



## Ольга11 (30 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте!
Чтобы долго не перечислять свои болезни и историю, публикую сегодняшний диагноз. Я со всем согласна.
Кратко, что беспокоит. Остеохондроз всей спины. На шее небольшое смещение. Сама шея не беспокоит, но УЗИ сосудов показала, что небольшое нарушение кровотока есть. В торговых центрах из-за духоты и поворачивания головы может возникнуть ощущение, что стало темно, начать трястись руки, подташнивать и кружиться голова. Болей в шее нет, но если надавить на позвонки, где смещение-больно. Из-за шеи страдает левая лопатка. Точечная боль под лопаткой. Бывало даже обострение. Я так понимаю боль передаётся по мышце, соединяющей лопатку и шею (извините за корявость). Дальше поясница. Боль в середине, отдаётся вправо и влево. В статике не могу находиться вообще. Ребёнка помыть, заправить кровать и не дай Бог помыть пол. Сразу боль, не острая, а тянущая, сводящая. В принципе болит у меня всегда в области пояснице, такая хроническая боль. Сейчас переболела фаринголарингитом, были сильные приступы кашля, накашляла так, что поясница опять слетела с катушек (под лопаткой вновь появилась боль). Стало неудобно сидеть. Ощущение что поясница будто водой наливается, немного отдаёт в ягодицу. Не могу полноценно поднимать ноги. Появился блок. В мае была у мануальщика, стало легче (было обострение на фоне переохлаждения). По его рекомендации носила поясничный корсет (не поняла его действия. Одела тут груднопоясничный, это вещь). Но он снял только обострение, тк после него все равно болело. Хотя мы и афлутоп кололи, упражнения я делала, какие он сказал. До него тоже была у мануальщика, после него не болело, пока не переохладилась, но к сожалению он уехал.

Вообщем я много где была, но результата почти ноль.
Сегодня была в клинике доктора Войта. Это специалист с клиники расписал диагноз. Фото прилагаю. Люди, 62 тысячи, плюс корсет (корсет мне понравился), воротник шанца, дуплекс сосудов головы и шеи, итого все 70! Плюс ещё же лекарства какие-то покупать. Плюс в течении полу года они бесплатно осматривают. Но денег нет таких(((
Я прошу Вас подсказать мне с назначениями, с диагнозом и конечно посоветуйте, где в Питере сделать это все дешевле. Они рассказывают все очень хорошо. Что покажут упражнения. Будут курировать. И многое другое, но неужели я могу вылечить спину только за такие деньги!(((((
И ещё подскажите, можно ли мое и нужно ли ортопедическую подушку.
Все обследования есть, если необходимо скину)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2018)

Это клиника доктора Войта в Питере?


----------



## Ольга11 (30 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это клиника доктора Войта в Питере?


Здравствуйте, да, она самая. Очень все хорошо объяснили и рассказали, я рассчитывала ну максимум на 30 тысяч(

Немного дополню. Началось три года назад. Много набрала во время беременности. Быстрые роды. Потом резко сбросила вес и конечно же много ношения ребёнка на руках. Вечером, когда ложилась спать, ощущение будто сводило поясницу сильно. От чего проблема в шее я не знаю, тк она меня не беспокоила никогда, пока я диагнозы не узнала. В грудном отделе боль появилась из-за статики: я укладывала ребёнка, мужа) и сама в позе лёжа на поднятых локтях сидела в телефоне (глупая).
Ночью сплю уже три года плохо. Кормила два года грудью, соответсвенно ребёнок часто просыпался, сейчас она один раз просыпается попить и я тоже. Если этот фактор не учитывать, то сон хороший.
Аллергии не замечала. Может разовые высыпания и бывали. 
Горло лечу. В детской поликлинике схватила вирус. Вообще у меня хронический фарингит, вот сейчас как выздоровлю пойду на фгдс, потом на мазки из зева и носа.
У меня фарингит вечный спутник-подмерзла, вдохнула вирус, он тут как тут.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2018)

Ольга11 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, да, она самая. Очень все хорошо объяснили и рассказали, я рассчитывала ну максимум на 30 тысяч(


Это радует, значит наши расчёты верные.


----------



## Ольга11 (31 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это радует, значит наши расчёты верные. Да и программу больше.


Что Вы думаете по поводу количества предложенных услуг и суммы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2018)

Теперь по существу:


> 1. Чтобы долго не перечислять свои болезни и историю, публикую сегодняшний диагноз. Я со всем согласна.


Хорошо, но не правильно. Надо всё перечислять


> Кратко, что беспокоит. Остеохондроз всей спины.


Неправильно. Остеохондроз - это просто старение позвоночника лет с 14. Это как сказать - у меня седые волосы.


> На шее небольшое смещение.


Сколько. Стабильное, нестабильное.


> Сама шея не беспокоит, но УЗИ сосудов показала, что небольшое нарушение кровотока есть.


Сколько. Меняется ли при поворотах головы. Лётчики ледаюи с большой разницей, значит это не всегда основная причина.


> В торговых центрах из-за духоты и поворачивания головы может возникнуть ощущение, что стало темно, начать трястись руки, подташнивать и кружиться голова.


Так может ортостатический состояние, может паническое состояние?


> Болей в шее нет, но если надавить на позвонки, где смещение-больно. Из-за шеи страдает левая лопатка. Точечная боль под лопаткой. Бывало даже обострение. Я так понимаю боль передаётся по мышце, соединяющей лопатку и шею (извините за корявость).


Так может мышцы и болят, а не позвоночник?


> Дальше поясница. Боль в середине, отдаётся вправо и влево. В статике не могу находиться вообще. Ребёнка помыть, заправить кровать и не дай Бог помыть пол. Сразу боль, не острая, а тянущая, сводящая. В принципе болит у меня всегда в области пояснице, такая хроническая боль. Сейчас переболела фаринголарингитом, были сильные приступы кашля, накашляла так, что поясница опять слетела с катушек (под лопаткой вновь появилась боль). Стало неудобно сидеть. Ощущение что поясница будто водой наливается, немного отдаёт в ягодицу. Не могу полноценно поднимать ноги. Появился блок


Боль в ноге от мышц? От суставов? От грыжи?


> В мае была у мануальщика, стало легче (было обострение на фоне переохлаждения). По его рекомендации носила поясничный корсет (не поняла его действия. Одела тут груднопоясничный, это вещь). Но он снял только обострение, тк после него все равно болело. Хотя мы и афлутоп кололи, упражнения я делала, какие он сказал. До него тоже была у мануальщика, после него не болело, пока не переохладилась, но к сожалению он уехал.


Переохлаждение как причина боли - в перечисленным причинам надо добавить вирус.


> Вообщем я много где была, но результата почти ноль.


А что лечили?


> Я прошу Вас подсказать мне с назначениями, с диагнозом и конечно посоветуйте, где в Питере сделать это все дешевле.


Доктор Абель.


> И ещё подскажите, можно ли мое и нужно ли ортопедическую подушку.


Все надо


> Все обследования есть, если необходимо скину


Показывайте


Ольга11 написал(а):


> Что Вы думаете по поводу количества предложенных услуг и суммы?


Ничего. Это право каждой клиники составлять программы и цены. Раз существуют, значит помогают большинству пациентов.
Высокая цена назначается по трём причинам:
- пациентов мало и для рентабельности цена повышается
- пациентов много и для уменьшения потока цена повышается
- сразу формируется поток пациентов более богатых.
Богатых лечить лучше. Они не спешат. Они могут поэкспериментировать. Они менее требовательны к результату.


----------



## Ольга11 (31 Июл 2018)

Осложнение мышечно-тоническим синдромом есть, на сколько я знаю, но это не основная причина, а сопутствующая. Основная - это смешение позвонков в шее и пережимание артерии этим смещением (это если мы говорим о шее). Прилагаю УЗИ сосудов и рентген шеи в двух проекциях.
Я так понимаю мне надо ещё сделать доплер сосудов шеи и головы?
Надеюсь фото рентгена получилось)

   

Я может не правильно выразилась. Конечно это их дело. Я имела ввиду, что это нормальная цена и что если я пойду в клинику, где мне предлагают за 30 тысяч все сделать, это не будет очередной безнадегой))
Реально полечится за 30 тысяч, в то время как тебе предложили за 60? Это типа знаете как купить какую-то дорогу вещь, а потом найти подобную вещь за меньшие деньги, но хуже качеством. В моем случае это параллель уместна?
По грудной части, вроде особо ничего нет. За исключением того, что есть точечная боль в глубине лопатки. Массаж, мануальщик это не исправили. Говорят, что это от шеи.
По поводу поясницы.
Как я поняла. Позвонки расплющились, высота межпозвоночных дисков стала меньше, там ещё протрузия, защемляются корешки, отсюда постоянная боль в пояснице. Вот я сейчас сижу пишу и поясница тихонечко побаливает. Из-за защемления мышцы тоже сокращаются, как защитная реакция.
Вот я сейчас сижу (см фото), на таком уровне ногу могу держать, если поднимать выше, то срабатывает блок, появляется боль в пояснице, не резкая. Если полулёжа, то поднять ногу могу и выше. И если например хочу покачать нижний пресс, то попу тяжело вверх поднимать и ноги.
Извините, что столько всего накидала!

       

В торговых центрах влияет именно духота и повороты головы, это не паника. Возможно гул тоже давит на меня. Ведь в помещении, где душно сосуды расширяются, правильно? А так как в шее защемление и нарушение прямолинейности хода позвоночных артерий, видимо к голове плохо поступает кислород. И наступает голодание. Как думаете?
Под лопаткой скорее да, мышечная боль, как-то же называется, когда одна точка болит, тригерная вроде.
Болей в ногах нет, только когда сижу немного отдаёт в ягодицу. Ноги не могу поднять не потому что ноги болят, а потому что поясница не даёт этого сделать. Наверное от защемлений ‍♀️
Все правильно, было переохлаждение и острый фарингит, как и сейчас. Это моя боль этот фарингит(
Я делала СМТ на поясницу и грудной отдел. Массаж. Кололи афлутоп, пила цитофлавин, мовализ, мидокалм, мануальная терапия, гимнастика, корсет. И все в принципе. Сама там банками себе растираю. Все говорят, у тебя ничего страшного нет, но я так жить уже не могу(
Невролог из поликлиники, уделив мне пять минут, сказала, что вообще не видит проблем! Вот тебе результаты обследований! Направила к физиотерапевту, буду клянчить что-нибудь.
И ещё: если например сделать такое упражнение-якобы закручивать лампочку быстро-быстро. Левая рука медленнее, будто тугая какая-то. Может это быть из-за болей в лопатке?
Подушку можете порекомендовать? С валиком нужна?
Про Абеля уже подсказали, читала отзыва, что-то переживательно) но попробую ему позвонить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2018)

_Осложнение мышечно-тоническим синдромом есть, на сколько я знаю, но это не основная причина, а сопутствующая. Основная - это смешение позвонков в шее и пережимание артерии этим смещением (это если мы говорим о шее). Прилагаю УЗИ сосудов и рентген шеи в двух проекциях._
Так нет пережимания.

_Надеюсь фото рентгена получилось)_
Так все прилично.

_Я может не правильно выразилась. Конечно это их дело. Я имела ввиду, что это нормальная цена и что если я пойду в клинику, где мне предлагают за 30 тысяч все сделать, это не будет очередной безнадегой))
Реально полечится за 30 тысяч, в то время как тебе предложили за 60? Это типа знаете как купить какую-то дорогу вещь, а потом найти подобную вещь за меньшие деньги, но хуже качеством. В моем случае это параллель уместна?_
Тут Вам решать.
_
По грудной части, вроде особо ничего нет. За исключением того, что есть точечная боль в глубине лопатки. Массаж, мануальщик это не исправили. Говорят, что это от шеи._
Возможно,но чаше местно и как правильно Вы написали чуть ниже:
_Под лопаткой скорее да, мышечная боль, как-то же называется, когда одна точка болит, тригерная вроде._


_По поводу поясницы.
Как я поняла. Позвонки расплющились, высота межпозвоночных дисков стала меньше, там ещё протрузия, защемляются корешки, отсюда постоянная боль в пояснице. Вот я сейчас сижу пишу и поясница тихонечко побаливает. Из-за защемления мышцы тоже сокращаются, как защитная реакция.
Вот я сейчас сижу (см фото), на таком уровне ногу могу держать, если поднимать выше, то срабатывает блок, появляется боль в пояснице, не резкая. Если полулёжа, то поднять ногу могу и выше. И если например хочу покачать нижний пресс, то попу тяжело вверх поднимать и ноги.
Извините, что столько всего накидала!_
Так нет "защемления" корешков.

_В торговых центрах влияет именно духота и повороты головы, это не паника. Возможно гул тоже давит на меня. Ведь в помещении, где душно сосуды расширяются, правильно? А так как в шее защемление и нарушение прямолинейности хода позвоночных артерий, видимо к голове плохо поступает кислород. И наступает голодание. Как думаете_?
Чаще паника.

_Болей в ногах нет, только когда сижу немного отдаёт в ягодицу. Ноги не могу поднять не потому что ноги болят, а потому что поясница не даёт этого сделать. Наверное от защемлений ‍_
так их нет. есть больные мышцы, суставы.

_Все правильно, было переохлаждение и острый фарингит, как и сейчас. Это моя боль этот фарингит(
Я делала СМТ на поясницу и грудной отдел. Массаж. Кололи афлутоп, пила цитофлавин, мовализ, мидокалм, мануальная терапия, гимнастика, корсет. И все в принципе. Сама там банками себе растираю. Все говорят, у тебя ничего страшного нет, но я так жить уже не могу_
А как думаете, почему врачи так говорят?
Обследование-то, не хуже чем у других.
Значит причина в чем-то еще.

_Невролог из поликлиники, уделив мне пять минут, сказала, что вообще не видит проблем! Вот тебе результаты обследований! Направила к физиотерапевту, буду клянчить что-нибудь.
И ещё: если например сделать такое упражнение-якобы закручивать лампочку быстро-быстро. Левая рука медленнее, будто тугая какая-то. Может это быть из-за болей в лопатке?_
Адиадохокинез

_Подушку можете порекомендовать? С валиком нужна?_
Чуть ниже фото.

 
_
Про Абеля уже подсказали, читала отзыва, что-то переживательно) но попробую ему позвонить_
Правильно


----------



## Ольга11 (2 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, это прям про Вас: краткость сестра таланта)))
Что значит паника, если я не паникую. Как это?) человек пришёл купить обновку, не могу же я не понимать, что мне на психологическом уровне не комфортно...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2018)

@Ольга11, может и нет, но чаще паника.


----------

